# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  lowwind freestyle

## Sardinian Surf Legend

hab mich mal im sommer ein bisschen im lowwind freestyle versucht, ich weis die moves knnten alle ein wenig flssiger sein u. besser miteinander verbunden, wollt trotzdem nach eurer meinung fragen wies ankommt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRa0vNsh-0g&feature=plcp

----------


## tobsen

Da ich berall meinen Senf dazu gebe.....  
Das du ne Legende bist, ist ja schon am Benutzernamen zu sehen... :->,
Spass beiseite, ich finds gut.... 
grsse

----------


## Sardinian Surf Legend

haha danke, ja so is des mit die profilnamen hab damals einfach den namen verwendet der gerade auf meinem t-shirt oben stand  :Wink:

----------


## HH1

Respekt!

Ich "erwisch" mich seit diesem Jahr Dank SUP auch immer mal wieder beim Leichtwind-Stehsegeln und ber ein paar Tricks, bin aber von deiner Vorstellung weit entfern. schner Anreiz weiter zu machen und nicht nur an den (zu) wenigen guten Tagen auf dem Brett zu stehen.

----------

